# How can I export iPhone 3G contacts to my Mac address book?



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

When I sync, it says "your contacts are being synced... from Microsoft Exchange" It does not allow an option to export my contacts to my Mac address book.

So how can I take what's on my phone right now, and export it to my address book?

Thanks


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

It appears as though all of my contacts are on my MS Exchange e-mail account. I went into mail settings and tried turning of the sync contacts option for this account, and all of my contacts were gone. Turned contacts sync back on, and there they were again.

So I guess the question is - how do I take my MS Exchange account contacts and get those into my mac address book?


----------



## InvokeMe (Mar 22, 2008)

In the preferences of address book you can sync with exchange


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, that's not working for me. BUt thanks for the tip.

I actually downloaded my contacts from Outlook in a .csv file, but when I try to import it into Mac Address Book, it's saying the file "does not appear to be a valid csv..." - even though it is a .csv file

Any ideas for this problem?


----------



## InvokeMe (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know if you found this already or not but maybe it will help.

macosxhints.com - Import an Outlook CSV file to Address Book


----------

